# “QUE by the SEA”  Seaside Heights NJ



## warthog (Oct 16, 2009)

“QUE by the SEA”
2009 BBQ Championship
Seaside Heights, NJ
September 25-27, 2009

This was their first official KCBS competition.

http://www.quebythesea.com/index.html

I found it just as good if not more enjoyable then the competition at Wildwood, NJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool we go to the Atlantic Highlands every year and thats not far from seaside heights. I'm glad you had a good time. We are having our 2nd annual bbq cookoff at the end of October in Ferndina Beach and it will be a KCBS competition too.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice.
Missed the one in Wildwood and today and tomorrow they are holding one in Delaware but ended up not going to that one either.
Definitely going to Wildwood next year but probably won't make the Seaside Heights comp.


----------

